# Gästepass gesucht :D



## Fa1th3 (20. Mai 2012)

hi 

wen wer einen Gästepass für mich erübrigen könnte, wäre das perfekt und würde ein lächeln auf das Gesicht eines armen Studenten zaubern   und ihm den Gauben an die gamerische Menschlichkeit zurück geben  .

vielen dank 

ein Diablo 3 loser Mensch und Gamer *hust*

ps: nehmt es nicht so ernst aber einen Key hätte ich trotzdem sehr gerne


----------



## YamiOni (20. Mai 2012)

Habe dir einen Gästepass geschickt.


----------



## Fa1th3 (20. Mai 2012)

einfach nur danke 

/bow


----------

